# 1' red belly are they sick



## 1amersonjr (Mar 23, 2008)

New here I have 75g 6 baby red's one has die look like eyepop and big belly and turn black at the top. water was fine, feed krill 3x day did a water change to day and they are swiming at angle ned help plz?


----------



## tison 30 (Feb 29, 2008)

Whats your Water conditions - PH, Nitrates, Nitrites, Ammonia, Hardness?


----------



## 1amersonjr (Mar 23, 2008)

p.h 7.2 Nitrates 0 , Nitrites20, Ammonia0, Hardness very hard


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

blackimpalass95 said:


> p.h 7.2 Nitrates 0 , Nitrites20, Ammonia0, Hardness very hard


Are you sure you did not confuse the nitrites and nitrate numbers ???


----------



## 1amersonjr (Mar 23, 2008)

yes i did


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

blackimpalass95 said:


> yes i did


Yes you did as in you mixed them up?


----------



## 1amersonjr (Mar 23, 2008)

Kemper1989 said:


> yes i did


Yes you did as in you mixed them up?
[/quote]
Yes it did mix them up sorry


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

blackimpalass95 said:


> New here I have 75g 6 baby red's one has die look like eyepop and big belly and turn black at the top.


WTF


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

Can you post any pictures? 
I'm kind of having a hard time picturing what is going on inside your tank lol.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Since you mixed up the NO2 and NO3, then you water parameters look fine. How are the rest of the fish doing now?


----------

